# Plasti Dip Rims and Chrome Delete?



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

For those of you that have experience with this product, how well does it hold up if applied correctly? I have some nasty rim rash on my P3D and before I put them back on the car for the summer, I wanted to fix the damage and give the a new look. I’m thinking of dipping the rims with Bright Gold Pearl (car is red). 
And while I’m at it, I figured I’d do a chrome delete at the same time. The dip is very affordable ($155 Canadian for 8 cans of black and 2 cans of Gold) so the risk is minor, but it‘s going to take several hours of work.

How well is your Plasti Dip holding up? Has salt or cold been a factor? I’m particularly interested to know how well door handles wear? I may vinyl the handles instead, because of wear.

Thanks,


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

"Dip" (I hate that reference, there's no "dipping") isn't very durable on wheels. You're better off getting them professionally painted or powder-coated.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I understand, but it is called plasti DIP, and that seems to be the term used when talking about it. I’m hearing some say it will last years and others saying to stay away.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

F0ZZ said:


> I understand, but it is called plasti DIP, and that seems to be the term used when talking about it. I'm hearing some say it will last years and others saying to stay away.


If done right it will last years... I plastidipped my wheels and emblems on my last car. Lasted the 4 years i had it. A lot of good videos on youtube to show how to do it right.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> "Dip" (I hate that reference, there's no "dipping") isn't very durable on wheels. You're better off getting them professionally painted or powder-coated.


It's kind of an unfortunate name at this point, but it was originally sold in cans, and you would dip tool handles into it to coat them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

F0ZZ said:


> How well is your Plasti Dip holding up? Has salt or cold been a factor?


I have to disagree with Trevor on this one. It holds up really well.

I bought an old set of wheels from craigslist for my Nissan Leaf. They had terrible road rash, and I didn't really want to put more money into them, so I decided to just plasti-dip them (I bought a bunch of cans of black for $2 on clearance at Walmart). It held up well for several years. It's not as smooth of a finish as a good powder-coat, so it starts to look a little dull after a year or two.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I would agree. I had mine on for 6 months and it didn't really change at all. Was looking great. No dings or chips. 

I did 5 coats plus 2 coats of gloss clear. I would recommend doing more coats of gloss if you want it closer to looking painted. Mine wasn't quite glossy enough. 

But for like $60 worth of product, it was well worth my time.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

F0ZZ said:


> For those of you that have experience with this product, how well does it hold up if applied correctly? I have some nasty rim rash on my P3D and before I put them back on the car for the summer, I wanted to fix the damage and give the a new look. I'm thinking of dipping the rims with Bright Gold Pearl (car is red).
> And while I'm at it, I figured I'd do a chrome delete at the same time. The dip is very affordable ($155 Canadian for 8 cans of black and 2 cans of Gold) so the risk is minor, but it's going to take several hours of work.
> 
> How well is your Plasti Dip holding up? Has salt or cold been a factor? I'm particularly interested to know how well door handles wear? I may vinyl the handles instead, because of wear.
> ...


I plasti-dipped my winter rims 1 year ago....then I wrapped my summer rims this past winter.

I plasti-dipped them and then sprayed them with an approved clear coat. They looked fabulous. However any kind of rock chipped the surface and opened up a hole.

I also 3M wrapped my other set. That wrap is the most durable surface I've seen. However the wrap was a monster to install for me. Maybe a second time might be different, but it was very very difficult.

Now if I could find a product that was the ease of Plasti-dip with the durability of 3M wrapping without the cost of ceramic coating…..that would be magic.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> I plasti-dipped my winter rims 1 year ago....then I wrapped my summer rims this past winter.
> 
> I plasti-dipped them and then sprayed them with an approved clear coat. They looked fabulous. However any kind of rock chipped the surface and opened up a hole.
> 
> ...


How many coats of dip did you do? I did 5 plus two clear and didn't have any issues chipping.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> How many coats of dip did you do? I did 5 plus two clear and didn't have any issues chipping.


I don't remember how many coats. I put a coat on every 11 minutes until I ran out. It was more than 5. Then I waited a day and put 2 coats of clear on.

This is the clear that I used.


Plasti-dip is designed to not stick like paint. Its designed to be peeled off. With that said.....I'm not surprised or angry about the chips.


----------

